# Has anyone completed one of the distance learning courses from Kilroy's college?



## MRmully

Hi
Just enquiring has anyone completed one of the distance learning courses from Kilroys. I'm considering one at the moment. I got them to send me their prospectus and they are on to me ever since with discounts and deadlines.
Are they a good choice? or as good as they let on?
Before I shell out the hundreds.


----------



## truthseeker

MRmully said:


> Hi
> Just enquiring has anyone completed one of the distance learning courses from Kilroys. I'm considering one at the moment. I got them to send me their prospectus and they are on to me ever since with discounts and deadlines.
> Are they a good choice? or as good as they let on?
> Before I shell out the hundreds.


 
Im also looking into a distance learning course (not at Kilroys).

Before I shell out the hundreds the things I am considering are:

Who is the course accredited by and is it a reputable institution? (i.e., if its a degree, there is little point in it being accredited by one remote university in some place that no one has ever heard of).

How easy is it to contact tutors/get assistance from the distance learning institution (you might find out something about that by googling)?

Whats the feedback from past students, has the course actually helped them to get what they wanted (in my personal case Im considering it out of interest as opposed to career move but the place I am considering has a lot of feedback from past pupils which is useful).

Other than that I would say 'google, google, google' and see what you find.

Your reason for doing the course is important in making the decision of which institution to choose - if its just for interest thats one thing, but if its for a career move you want to do a course that is recognised by academics in the field as worthy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rosey

I would reitterate what above poster said-if you are doing the course just out of interest then it is not so vital to check out the place in detail.
If however it is a prelude to a career change or for a qualification to pursue work- then be very careful before you part with any money...
Your qualification is only as good as the place you got it from...
If you intend to pursue a different area of work- your best bet is to approach either others working in the area or any regulating/professional bodies in that field. Ask their advice as to what courses are recognised in that field.
Some private colleges though I'm not saying it applies to this one- but the course is more of an introduction to a subject and may not be of any use in a professional way....
You can end up wasting time and money on a course that is of no practical use to furthering your career/job prospects when you could have done more research at the beginning...
As I said I don't know about this college specifically but private colleges in general make me a bit wary...
Just do your research first- remember FAS do lots of great day and evening courses too...(I've no affiliation but some happy friends who changed careers through courses in FAS)
Best of luck with it anyway


----------



## CGorman

I did an LC Economics distance course with Kilroy College some years ago. My school did'nt offer economics and my principal (a fairly awkward individual) did'nt want anyone doing it in _his_ school. So I enroled in the Kilroy Course purely to force his hand on the matter and let me sit the paper. So in this regard, my reasoning for doing the course would be different to most.

As regards the course itself:

> It was very much paper based with 0% computer/internet use
> It was EXTREMELY out of date (notes did not appear to have been redrafted since early 1990's) - this may just reflect the LC course being old
> The feedback was useful and the person at the other end was always genuine and helpful with queries
> As far as I remember the price was competitive in comparision to alternatives

Now as I said, the course I did and the reasoning are quite different to what most people would have experienced. In the OP's case, you really have to consider what you want to get out of the course. I got everything I wanted - but I had a specific need.


----------



## Audders

My own personal experience with Kilroys is as follows:

Last summer I contacted them by email to request a prospectus as I was interested in one of their leisure courses.  I contacted them by email as no-one ever answered the telephone.

I got the prospectus and called again and again and the phone always went to answer machine.  I left messages asking them to call me.

No one has called me since and that was last August - I do however get an enormous amount of emails and letters offereding great discounts.  Completely agree with the above posters on checking the place out fully regarding what course you wish to do.....personally, I write them off as non-existant now as they obviously don't care enough to answer the phone!  And to me they just reek of a guy in his bedroom running it........

www.qualifax.ie is a good way to look for other similar courses.

Audders


----------



## Sue Ellen

Have a look at these threads on Boards.ie and possibly look at reviews on Google.   which have mention of Kilroys.


----------



## MRmully

Thanks everyone. each reply was very helpful. Im a bit wary of them now after what i've read here and the links to other threads. I'll check some more out. thanks again.


----------



## Concert

I completed a Spanish degree with the Open University, excellent in all respects, very expensive but also very recognised courses.


----------

